# Chevys Blog



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 22, 2008)

Well I have been on the forum for about a month or so longer. Have had help from goinbacktocali with a major problem and many other board members on questions.

Befor chevy I had never owned a bunny and now relize how complete he makes our family. even though my dog phoenix does not know how to stay off his but sometime LOL.

Chevy is one of my 5 best things that happen in my life.

My 4 children amd my husband. Oh and cant forget my baby dodge I still love him.

BUt I started a blog because I relized I did not have one so here is chevys blog

And phoenix, JJ AKA bruiser, Star and hubby lol he is like one of the kids


----------



## BSAR (Apr 22, 2008)

Can't wait to see pics of your babies!:biggrin2:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Well something kinda of funny happened today

I went to my friends for about ten minutes and came back to my computer have 20 screens up and chevy sitting in my window looking for me. Like mom how dare you leave without my permision

And you left that dang dog out needless to say my dog is all of 2 pounds and cant do anything and they both sleep together

Can a rabbit bond with a dog about his size


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 25, 2008)

This is bruiser we had a foster JJ that was a big dog but he is just like her so we call him JJ all the time






Phoenix who we have had sence she was 4 weeks old and she is 1 1/2 years now






Save the best for last Chevy my pride and joy

Oh my outdoor cat boss I really dont have to many good pictures of him sorry

Sorry there so small photobucket is weird


----------



## Dilkara (Apr 25, 2008)

Love Phoenix's expression. lol.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 25, 2008)

She was going to the park that day she knows the route so she was happy


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh and I can add this to my blog LOL

:happyrabbit:I love this dancing rabbit


----------



## polly (Apr 25, 2008)

Your bun is lovely need more pics :biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 25, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> Your bun is lovely need more pics :biggrin2:



:yeahthat:

Bruiser is cute too! Love that shirt she's wearing!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 1, 2008)

well Chevy had a good day

They mowed the grass yesterday and today we let chevy out in his new outdoor pin He loved it pictures coming soon. I promise been real busy the past few days.

He was mad cause he got to go ut first before he ate breakfst so when he came in he was like breakfast thump thump. When he got breakfast he came out and jumped in my lap and nugded my arm for some love this is the first time he ever did that so I guess his hormones are starting to go away from his fixxing.

Now he is looking at the computer screen like mom my turn now he wants to get on bun space so I guess I have to get off now bye.

Pictures later today


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 5, 2008)

Where are those pictures?:waiting:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 5, 2008)

Sorry there coming

Chevy has had this real stressed out look the past like five days or so

You know the look where I just worked80 hours and I am still broke I cant nopt understand why. The only thing that has changed is we have been adding things to his diet.

And I also Started working 2 jobs due to money problems but he still gets to run all day long if he wants to. He eyes are like puffy you known how humans get bags under there eyes. Well his are like that but all the way around. 

He is acting fine and all but he just has this look is that nromal he is moulting and not acting sick in anyway.

Pictures coming I promise I am loading them on photobucket now 20 minutes tops


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 5, 2008)

Ok you wanted pictures LOL here they are.

Captions at top

Mom I want breakfast and the grass is wet canI stay up here






Ok I am done I dont care if you did not get a picture of me in the grass part of my pin






Dad and chevy he is slowly falling in love






Mom and chevy I had just woke up that day dad got in trouble






Mom did I do that he has torn the carpet in all my corners up:grumpy:






I promise I will not pee in the bed mom






Can I chew your shoe Me No those shoes have mae it through 4 puppys and you will not be the one to end there life Picture of shoe will be added later






Ok let me out of this room dad does not need to clean my cage yall clean it to much






Im warning you dad better not have cleaned my cage










They are working on the porches in my apartment So I have no end gate anym,ore so we opend the pin up and conected it to the end of the gate so he had conctrete and grass 

Hope yall like them


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 5, 2008)

Sorry one more thing if you look at the pictures at his back legs they are moulting real bad right now. So that is why his fur looks like that well I helped him out a little so the fur did not get stuck when he licked. And that did no0t help the case any it is starting to look normal again

Sorry chevy mom made you look like a dork


----------



## trailsend (May 5, 2008)

[align=center]Just getting a chance to see your blog now! Great pictures!! [/align]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 5, 2008)

This is chevy I haves somethings to says abouttts alllss theses pictures. Stoppsss takens themss. I ams having a bad hair weeks.

OHHhs and momss I wantsss a strawberryss yous haves notsss given me one in 3 dayss I ams overss dues

ASnds about this new sheuduale I hates its moms I needs to cleans you mores offen I dont wants dads 

Mes and dadss have a love hate realtionship

Oh no she is coming byesss Hops away:happyrabbit:Mabye she will likes this rabbits


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 5, 2008)

Well I guess he told me huhn.

I gave him a strawberry he acts like he is starving not as much as I spend on food for him He act like a angel LOL 

You got to love him I do he is my pride and joy :yahoo::halo


----------



## tonyshuman (May 5, 2008)

Hehe, Tony's molting the same way! He has funny looking legs and we plucked some fuzz off his back too, so he looks extra silly!


----------



## BSAR (May 5, 2008)

Chevy is very cute! He looks likeof Autumn's babies, Milo.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 6, 2008)

Oooh, yay piccies!:biggrin2: Great ones at that, Chevy is so cute! Is that your hubby or boyfriend with Chevy? He's handsome! That's so cute he's coming around to Chevy!

Oh, and Chevy? That's nothin for picture taking, so I hope you get used to it quite soon, Mister. I bet that's all Mom will be doing, haha.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 6, 2008)

thats hubby I dont have a boyfriend just a husband LOL

I am going to start My 3 babys are getting me a cameria for mothers day according to my husband LOL I have to do it with a phone now.

But yes I am going to get more of him.

I came home from work tonight to find chevy out of his cage. Scared to poo out of me cause I put him up before I left. Come to find out my dog walker left him out. I am only gone 4 1/2 hours but My gang is not used to that I pay one of the few people I trust to come play and let everyone out for about 1 hour.

She had called my phone but i did not get the message. Anyway he did good no chewing that I have found. So I am pround of him. He got a extra piece of lettuse with dinner.

Crazy question Chevy has flees what do other people use. The vet gave me someting for kittens and I called her she said for one month it would be 25 bucks for his stuff this time OMG that is a lot does anyone have home remedeys.

I quess the demand is up so the price went up. He got them from outside I am finding out. The apartment complex is crawling with them outside


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 6, 2008)

Let me check to refresh my memory, but no Frontline! I think Advantage is ok.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 6, 2008)

To BASR I tried to quote it it did not work



My friend that gave him to me got him from a county fare they went to 

She had him for 2 years then there money chaged and she could not afford him and ask me if I wanted him I said yes.

Chevy is my first rabbit and I lvoe him to death


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 6, 2008)

Here's the thread from our Library on Rabbit Health on Fleas:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12922&forum_id=10


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the link.

Here comes the picture of those flip flops like I said. The story is I got these flip flop when phoenix was a puppy she and her bother chewed on them all the time and got in trouble my nieghbor has her bother.

Then I got a pit bull puppy and she chewed and got in trouble. Jewel died feb 12 she got a rib bone out of the trash and choked on it. That hurt a lot RIP jewel

Then bruiser/JJ who I have Has chewed on them they really need help but they made it through them all So My neighbor had the same pair and they did not make it through phoenix and thein-is phoenix bother by their litter

Oh and the many fosters I have had


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 7, 2008)

Ok here they all the flip flops debut.







Mom I want to use the computer now






Mom my bother wont leave me alone hey he still has his baby makers that is not fare






Ok I give I guess I will just chill out






I smell food hey wait it is old 






And a better one of the flip flops






Well that is want happen today going to go now have to get ready for work


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 8, 2008)

Ok I am stealing a idea I will be doing a daily blog sorry but it seems fun.

I steal ideas a lot anyway picture a day promise. And it will just be me.

Today I was suposd to go to work but they called me off due to weather witch it was nice outside so not sure why. I met this dog I will be dog sitting for 3 days and she is paying me 250 to do it. For 3 days that is great it is a tea cup chi also so I am real happy.

Chevy got a new stand I live in a apartment so dumpster diving is a weekly thing for us. It is one of those rubber maid outdoor selfs the plastic ones. I have been looking for something to get his cage off the floor and finally found it.

His and my little dog get along great but when phoenix gets near his cage he freeks. Chevy also got to run outside for 2 hours today the temp was perfect and we turned the ac off and opens all the windows and doors only 2 doors.

I found a house that we might move into it sits on 4 acres and the morgage payments are 550 a month thats is less then where paying for a one bedrrom apartment. It is a trailer but it is nice owner finace. We are selling my big house closings are going on now it was left to me in a will but I cant afford the payments every month. we remolded it and now selling it. But this trailer sits on 4 acres was built in 05 and is a forcloser. Owner finace not sure yet but we went and got approved for a lone now whered doing a inspection. We pay 600 a month for our apartment. So yeah hopefully

After we are there one year i will be looking for another bunny as dodge will end up being zins son bunny. And I want to drive to MWRR to get my next bunny and drive it hime and I want a female for chevy also. Hopefully they will give me one from that far away.

Anyway sorry it was long but hey Its my first daily post


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 8, 2008)

Good morning 






Now for slave

Goood morning all today is going to be a good day not. I woke up and had a bee in my bed OMG that really sucked went and gradded the cigs as my husband got stung. Chevy was sleeping this morning really late then I relized that we where all up late go figure. I got a call for a foster then they relized I am not fostering anymore. 

Chevy looks like a baby in his picture LOL. And i have to go to the store to get chevy more greens god he eats a lot he is thumping as I type. To get a rub so guess I have to go TTFN


----------



## cmh9023 (May 8, 2008)

I just love his white nose! It's so distinctive


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 9, 2008)

You know whats funny i have had him for 5 months now and never relized it i mean i knew of course but it never clicked if you know what I mean.

Gosh I am a crazy person. Another picture coming tomorrow


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 9, 2008)

Gonna love reading this, please forgive me if I don't catch it everyday though. Great idea. 

Love those pics of Chev, he's so sweet looking.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 9, 2008)

Love!Chevy's -white nose and your honetsy(sp?) in your trials. Keep the "blog" coming. A devoted fan..More pix!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 9, 2008)

Chevy






Now slave,

Good morning everyone todays picture was just taken. We had a interesting morning my older bigger dog phoenix was out of her kennel she has become a escape artist in the past few days. I might have to find a new person to come over and take care of my animals do to the fact of they keep leaving chevy out witch is not safe for him or my things LOL. My chi bruiser/JJ think he runs the house so he got set straight last night by my husband FYI he haits small dogs he thing there pointless.

I am going to work today if chevy gets left out again I will fire my person and find a new one for sure. I dont see how the person can forget his cage and my office is right by the front door and I am talking 3 feet across 1 1/2 foot wide. So it is a good size cage. That he is in and it is now up off the floor so I think what is happening is she does not want to catch him to put him in there. Witch is pure lazyness that does not fly in my house if I am paying you money to do this. Sorry it makes me mad.

Chevy got his first taste of celery this morning I bought it a while ago but we have been eating it in our lunches so I never gave it to him. He loved it it was only a small piece oh the inspection did not pass on the house mold. We are looking but not like everyday all the time so hopefully soon. But for now we are fine.

Well TTFN have a great day

Chevy said tell everyone HI and his friend.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 10, 2008)

god morning everyone Now slaves turn.

HI all how is everyone doing. Nothing major happened this morning I dont know how to handle myself LOL I work a long shift due to mothers day all weekend but hey thats more money for me. I found this feed store that sell oxbo(sp?) right down the road from me and they have rabbit toys of all kinds I am so happy so is chevy we are waiting for payday to get some. BUT I am happy. 

Chevy wanted me to ask to make sure do the oats yalll feed are like oatmeal right. Cause I bought him some plain oatmeal nothing added just oats is that a good thing to use.

Also happy mothers day I will probaly not post tomorrow do to the fact I get off at 12 midnight and have to be back at 10 in the morning so it will be a late post tomorrow.

Also I know this is off topic but can everyone say a prayer for my older dog phoenix she is going in to surgry on wensdat she is just getting fixed but I am worried. I have had her for 15 months as she is only 16 months and I am scared that the only reason she is not fixed yet but chevy made it through so now its her turn. Please I stress level is already throught the roof and it is only saterday. If I lost her it would send me into a downward spiral real quick.

OK on to something better I need to find flee stuff for chevy I have been trying to find it but cant. I put ceder savings in his cage to help a bit and phoenix and bruiser have K-9 advantix on but chevy needs something also. Man I just looked at my son chevy cage and he is out of hay so*g2g* he needs hay LOL 

TTFN


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 10, 2008)

Yep, we feed the plain oats for oatmeal.

Happy Mother's Day to you!

Thinking of poor Phoenix, I hope it goes well.ray:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 11, 2008)

Good morning and happy mothers day.

Sorry no picture today i am feeling really bad my chest hurts my head hurts and I am sunburned. I work outside we have this thing in kemah TX the kemah boardwalk. Its like got rides and restrants and stuff like that little shopps. And it is off the bay. Well thats whre I am working my extra job and I got over heated last night really bad. So need less to say I feel like poooh to put it nicly LOL. So I am going to feed my crew and go back to bed have a good day

Oh chevy said goodmorning


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 11, 2008)

Ok feeling a little better.

Get to the ER to get a IV and doctors note cause I did not go to work. I was severly dehidrated and over heated even now being in the ac I am really hot. Cant work for one week and have to drink 1 glass of water a hour at work. And if I get a fever have to come back to the ER, I am prone to get anmonia sp? even though I over heated I already have brocitis which is usaul for me this time of year no big deal.

They gave me a inhaler and told me to quick smoking tell this heels up. Which I did all smokes are put up for 2 weeks. And atibiotic so I am ok for now. My mother is staying with me for a few days to help me with the animals and to clean the house and to take phoenix to the vet for me so I dont have to drive or do anything for a few days this is why the have mothers day cause mom do anything at any cost I love myu mother i showed her how to clean chevys cage and told her she had to do it 2 times a day she said are you for real I said yes. So I have my mommy for a few days.

So thats what is going on over here I am going to watch tv and try to sleep. Bruiser is running around like a crazy fool key word try

And mom got a picture for me


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 11, 2008)

I just wanted to add this to my blog Jewel needs to be remmbered also I know yall never knew her but I have been thinking about her a lot. She choked to death on a rib bone a few months back. Everytime I look at bruiser I think of her because he is just like her his attitude playing habbits everything is like her

I think he is her reincarnated sp? Sorry But I want to rember this dog forever she changed my life in many ways And I loved her so much :angel:Fly through the field tell i get there to trow your ball again. I had a dream about her about a week ago and my grandfather was with her they where running around together up there. She has been on my mind a lot latly not sure why but I miss her alot So please this sums her up she was a pit bull and her and chevy loved each other go figure there not all bad please remember 

Punish the deed not the breed:heartbeat:

Jewel Just thinking of my girl 
Current mood:



bummed 
Category: Life 


To all who knew her and some that did not.

Jewel my pit bull puppy

You where my pride and joy you made me understand the breed so well

All you did was play chew and sleep if I was not there you where not happy

Your short life ment so much to me I knew you from the day you were born

I bottle fed you for a few weeks you kept me warm on those nights dad was not home

You showed phoenix she is not always boss but you still loved her

All you wanted was a warm lap and a walk 

Your kennel was never clean you alway needed a bath but you loved baths

and getting mommy wet also

everyone one who met you loved you noone was ever scared of you 

If they where they were not for long

all you did was love and I loved you back 

If I had a bad day you were in my face to make me happy you did not care

You where so smart I miss you I made a mistake 

Run free in the field wait for me I will be there one day to to thro your ball to you

Love your mom Kat






My baby sept 23,2007 to feb 13,2008


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 11, 2008)

Aw, I'm sorry you're missing Jewel so much. I bet it makes it hard if Bruiser is like her. My friend had two pits, one I was afraid of (really muscular and scary looking, lol)and another that was thee biggest lover ever! They're names are Gunner and Gage, I just love those names!

Sorry to hear you have Bronchitis, I think you can get that anytime though. My husband got pnemonia in June a couple years ago, that was strange. Hope you feel better very soon!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 12, 2008)

Hi all I am feeling a lot better today

chevy said hi my computer has been acting funny sometimes I cant get on the web site any all good today sorry so short yall have agood day


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 13, 2008)

Good morning, chevy

Good morning all well my job called me this morning to ask when i would be coming back and i told them and they said dont come back. Here is the state of texas they can fire you for no reson. So I am back to square one i am going to try to line up some pet sitting gigs to make some extra money for a while tell i find a new job. So the kids have me home again any way remember that pet sitter I had she left bruiser out of his cage one day and he has been sick ever sence. He is finally coming around but it has been so crazy that I forgot to mention it.

Well I called her fired her when she got here. And she hand me 300 dollors which is everything I have paid her I asked her why she told me to cover bruiser vet bill cause it was her fault she gave everyone a kiss and left.:? 

She did care but she did not payattion to what she did.

Anyway she called me yesterday and asked how he was doing I said better and he is starting to eat again. It really is not a big deal that he got sick to me cause I did foster for puppys and they always where sick so i new what to do and new he would come out fine. But iot diod cast me a lot of money. Anyway he is ok now phoenix get fixed tomorrow 

I have a all day jobs to change the radiator in my moms truck and one of the heads tomorrow while she is here what joy that in total will take about 36 hours to complete cause I am doing it with ine other person who has no idea what they are doing. But I am using them cause there strong and I need strenth. and I am fellling alot better today so I went to get the parts I needed and I am using the shop that my friend owns

So wish phoenix luck she needs it My stress level is throught the roof that is why I am doing the truck tomorrow so i have something else on my mind.

Can we go to the beach instead mom




Phoenix mommy loves you


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 13, 2008)

We will be moving into a house in august we already put the depsiot down today but we will have to wait for his transfer again. 

We are moving back to liberty TX 1 hour away from where we are now. And I will have a friend and his kid move in with me due to the fact of a stupid ex wife so we are happy to get out of a apartment And mabye be able to get chevy a friend but that will have to wait it is a 3 bedroom 2 bath sitting on 2 acres I will post pictures next month when i go out there again. 

We are going to amke plan to build chevy phoenix and bruiser there own run pens outside and thing yeah I am so happy




I dont know why I did not add thid to my blog anyway here it is

So I got a email today from the home owner she is rally exicted sp? to get good people in her house. I had asked her if I would be able to add another rabbit to the mix she said yes just no more dogs so I dont want anymore cats anyway so it will work out great to getting chevy a friend but I am not rushing into anything I am going to wait for the perfect one to find me. We dont have to pay a pet depoisit.

She came to my apartment to see what it was like so it is clean of course so no pet depoisit yeah anyway let me go phoenix has to go potty


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 14, 2008)

Well it is 6 oclock in the mornign and we are about to leave for phoenix to go to the vet.

I relized that I could not give my mom directions so i am going to go. And my mom cant drive a stink as her truck is already at the shop so I will keep yall posted


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 14, 2008)

well its 1 pm they just called and said i could come get phoenix after2 well I am leaving as it takes 1 hour to get there they said she did good and is ok drinking water and such so she pulled through i went to walmart on my way home from the vet this morning and got vitqamin e tablets to open and put on her sore.

I will update yall when I get back


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 14, 2008)

She is ok she is home and sleeping in her kennel My picture today will be of her later.

She has not eatin yet but we just got back and 1 hour in a hot car after surgry I would not expect her to I will keep yall posted


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 14, 2008)

Well she got her pain killer but she is still not eating at all. I dont know if I should worry yet or not I have alway done males and they ate as soon as we got home animal wise beside chevy


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 15, 2008)

Phoenix is back to normal not 100% but still she is going to be ok.

No picture as I am a little warn out from yesterday. Chevy is not happy as I was not home most of the day yesterday. I found a major leak in my apartment So I am going to have to deal with that today also. 

And chevy hates the maintence men for some reason so he stresses out I think that they messed with him one time they came in and I was not home But cant prove it and dont want to try because it is more mess then it is worth. We will be moving and I only call them if I cant fix it myself seeing a I cant knock out the wall and replace a pipe I have to call them. Minor things I do myself I will put him in the bedroom today to solve that problem.

Everything else is great I overdid it yesterday cause I relized that it would not take quite as long so I stayed late and tried to finish yesterday My friend is having her guy finish today cause I am not feeling good well time for breaklfast 

TTFN


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 16, 2008)

Aw, I hope the repairs go well. Poor Chevy butts. He'll do better in the room, I bet too.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 16, 2008)

Hang in there! It seems Everything hits the fan at once - but at least you have RO to "vent" to... Sending you strenth waves - lol!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone all went well and they are changing the carpet in my apartment next week do to the water yeah no more wholes for how long chevy will get to it very soon LOL did that even make sence.

Phoenix is ok she didnt hurt her insesion but my hubby let her jump on the couch which stretch her insision they fixed the pipe I have a whole that chevy got in yesterday scared tho poo out of me I could not find him anywhere then all the sudden I see his head pop up I gave him this look like boy dont make me beat you :nonono:

My cat had to desided to come in the day the pipe broke. I got a call from the owners long story short boss is suposed to be back outside or gone. I asked to maintence men what happen if anything with chevy. He was real nice and told me that they had to get a lader in my office and they moved his cage and dropped it he did leave a note the funny thing is he found it while he was here. It was only 6 inches off the ground but that is what scared chevy he is fine. IT happen a while ago about a month how I did not see that note dont ask me in was in plane site.

Bruiser is doing better his poo in normal and he is eating and drinking on time again.

The truck is done they finished it yesterday for me I went to get it this morning my mom went back home. FYI I have 2 moms I was adopted at a very young age but i still new my biological mom also I live across from her my realy mom the one that adopted me was over here for a few days. They get along great i call them both mom hey they get together on mothers day. I get 2 for the price of one and I love them both dearly:inlove:

Anyway the house is going great.

Chevy hates boss he hates anyone but me I am not kidding. I dont think he wants a friend I may not try but I love chevy more than anything.

Thanks for listen to my rants it will get better soon I hope I need a break from stuff for a while


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 17, 2008)

Well all is going good today nothing major I am having to get ready to move furniture on my porch for a day for new carpet but hey new carpet it is worht it.

Phoenix is back to 100% bruiser also 

Chevy si o0ut of vegys and where out of money for the next week. My friend gave me some for him tell then. Everything else is going good I am feeling better I also bounce back qyickly I guess when I was younger we were never really sick my mom made us do things even though we were sick which in turn made me better when I was sick I can still function. Pretty well I thank her for that and I will do my chrildren the same way. Now woth that said if we where really dog sick it was a little different we where not babyed as chrildren I guess you can say.

everything alse is great and chevy is happy no picture due to trying to learn how to use new cameria

Oh just a funny for yall I am turning 20 this year I am getting old me and my husband where talking about it last night and when he said 20 I was like oh man


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 18, 2008)

Well today was a good day we got up early went to the grocry store and got food went my my local mom and pop pet store got food for the gang they are getting ax bo in very soon I think I already said that but I will say it again.

I stocked up on food for us we had 2 packages of roman noodles and a jar of Penut butter. 

Phoenix is great chevy happy I get these little chew things that have nuts or something on them and he love them he goes through about 1 a week so he got more of those I bought like 10 there only 2 dollors a piece. 

So everyone is happy in my house hold again.I am dog sitting a pit for 2 weeks for some one and getting paid almost 300 dollors to do it but I just love pits there such wanderful animals all dogs are dont get me wrong. 

Anyway I am still tired and having a good day so far thanks to the mod that deleted my post I really did not mean to affend anyone


----------



## juliew19673 (May 18, 2008)

Glad your having a good day and I do love pits as well - such sweet dogs..


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 19, 2008)

I am doing great today

everyone is ok sorry cant post much right now do to the fact of there coming for my carpet


----------



## pinksalamander (May 19, 2008)

*Chevy_Dodge_mom wrote:*


> Can we go to the beach instead mom



Too cute!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 19, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know i will not be on for a while we are trying to save as much money as possible so we are getting rid of our internet phone and cable we are going to move but intil we get closer to work we have to stop having all the fun stuff or not feed everyone yes it is that bad for us right now.

The only thing we will still have is our cells phones not even house phone. I am rehoming my cat which has already been going on they just have not come and got him yet And I will be doing pet sitting I will be back on in nov hopefully I have 1 more day tell they cut it off. so I will have one more blog.

Money has got real tight around here. I will be back one day though thanks for all the help so far


----------



## pinksalamander (May 19, 2008)

So sad you will be leaving, come back when you can...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry you guys are having a tough go of it. Please take care. I hope everything works out and things get easier very soon. (How long do you think you'll have internet? A day or so?)

We'll sure miss you and will welcome your return!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 19, 2008)

Good luck. Times are hard for a lot of people right now. I hope we get a president in office that will help us get back on track!


----------



## Pipp (May 19, 2008)

If you're in an apartment, can you find somebody with wireless and tap into their's? Most of the people around here don't bother encrypting their wireless, but if they do, I found that offering a beer,a piece of cake,or even a couple hours ofhousecleaning can go a long way. 

Try posting a noteup where people who live in the building (or other buldings close by) can see it. 

We don't want to lose you!!! 

I LOVE this Blog! 



sas leaseplease:


----------



## juliew19673 (May 19, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry you will be leaving - but understand and can relate in the tightening of the belt.. I hope you and yours stay well and fine and will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## cmh9023 (May 19, 2008)

Usually public libraries have internet that people can use. Hopefully you can check in every now and then. I love Chevy and your blog! Gas prices are really putting a dent in a lot of people's budget. See you when you get back!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 20, 2008)

I hope you can find a way to stop in and say hello once in a while. I'll miss hearing about your babies. Best wishes for everything working out for you.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 20, 2008)

I will be buying a wireless card for my computer I stilll have a regular tower at home.

So that might keep me on I have one now but it is small.So we are going to try to get one. My step mother in law is going to give us some money to help out so I will be able to get one as I still do classes online also.

Hopefully not very long.

Chevy says goodmorning 

He is mad he can not get on bunspace anymore either he said mom you have lost your mind. They came and changed to carpet and relized what chevy had done and asked me for a pet depoisit I was really good at hinding it also. Or they said get rid of the rabbit. which no way in hell I would do that so I am sending him woth his old mommy for a few weeks tell they come he that he is gone I baby sit her kids I walk her dog and dogy sit for her also so I will see him all day everyday and I have a key incase noone is home whn I need to go over there. That problem solved.

The lady that where getting our house from asked me if I wanted a room that was not carpet but some kind of fake grass I said yes that would be wonderful. So she is going to paint and make chevy his own room yeah. there is a little office that i forgot about and that is what she is using cause all computers are in our rooms due to a 6 years old in the house ans drinks LOL he has butter figures.

Phoenix and bruiser are doing good bosses people are coming next week. I am already holdong him and not letting go. 

TTFN thanks for all the support


----------



## pinksalamander (May 20, 2008)

Thants so good that you can keep coming online, and a bunny room! I've always wanted a bunny room. Sounds like the lady you are getting the house from is really nice!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 20, 2008)

They haev not cut it off yet everyone is doing good we are trying to get a card next week I never thought of that tell someone said it it would work great we have wi fi in the area if I could get a better card we can pick it up.

I got a emergency pet sitting gig and got some more money off that. The dog is here now and made 250 off of it. That helped a lot. So mabye we can get one next week like I said. Phoenix needs moreheartguard and a heartworm test befor they will give it to her.first befor we do anything she is out and due next week so that comes first.

So to see everyone next week


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 21, 2008)

I found the libary it is with in walking distance although it is like 100 degrees here.

Chevy got hurt really bad yesterday my friends son picked him and and droped him

He had to go into surgry for his back. I really dont think he is hoing to be ok but I have to give it a shot I save all the money from pet sitting thank goodness. he got out of surgry yesterday and has not ate or drank sence. It broke his back and the vet put some thing in there i reallly did not comprend my mom could explaine it a lot better. I will be coming to the libary everyday to keep yall update my vet is already asking what we what to do. He is only 2 1/2 he has a long life ahead of him.

He has not moved his bag legs and does not respond the pinch from mid back down.

although he is on major pain killers also


----------



## tonyshuman (May 21, 2008)

:shock: Oh no!! What a terrible accident!! I hope he gets better!!!!ray:

c'mon Chevy, get better!!!
:cry2leaseplease:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 22, 2008)

We lost chevy last night.

He just could not do it I guess. I got a call about 12 midnight saying to come up there. And I was there when he took his last few breaths.

I had to come home to his empty cage. And know it would not be occupied by him again. Its hard as his cage is right by my computer at home that I still have to use to type and get stuff ready for school. We wil be getting the card next week on tuesday.

So I will be back sooner or later. Thanks for the help
I ALSO wanted to add this accident happened in the nidle of the night.

About 12 midnight and he went into surgry about 2 am. So it was only about 24 hours that he went through pain. But I still miss him a lot


----------



## pinksalamander (May 22, 2008)

Oh my, how sad . Think of it like this; he was in alot of pain, and he's in a happier place now where he can be happy and run around as much as he likes .


----------



## tonyshuman (May 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I hope your good memories of him will help you heal and remember how much he blessed your life and vice versa.:rainbow:


----------

